# Open Cholecystectomy with T-Tube



## tcooper@tupelosurgery.com (May 16, 2013)

Please help me with the coding of this procedure.

Laparoscopic converted to Open Cholecystectomy, Intraoperative Cholangiogram, Placement of T-Tube in Common Bile Duct. 
Repair of Right Hepatic Duct Injury.

The Gallbladder was necroticthe cystic duct and commom duct junction were extremelt scarred and fibrotic. The Hepatic duct was repaired to its origin at the liver bed. 

I have codes 47610, 47550. What code would you use for the repair of right hepatic duct injury?

Thank you in advance for your help.
Teresa


----------



## mjewett (May 21, 2013)

Can you post the whole "scrubbed" op note?

If the hepatic duct injury was caused during this surgery the repair is not sep billable.


----------

